

MySpace as a Media Distribution Platform - mjfern
http://fernblog.com/home/2009/5/13/myspace-as-a-media-distribution-platform.html

======
dotcoma
>solidify its business model?

no, wait, MySpace has a business model? really?

~~~
mjfern
MySpace needs to solidify its revenue model. It's ad revenues are impressive,
but a big chunk of this is the Google ad agreement. Once this expires,
MySpace's ad revenues will decline (and quite dramatically) unless they
increase their ad revenues from other sources.

